# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Dreams Controller 2.1.7 for iOS - Influence Dreams, Remain Lucid Asleep - prMac (press release)

## Dream Guide Team

*Dreams Controller 2.1.7 for iOS - Influence Dreams, Remain Lucid Asleep**prMac (press release)*[prMac.com] Istanbul, Turkey - Independent developer Taha Bebek today is pleased to announce Dreams Controller 2.1.7 for iOS, an update to his app that allows the user to influence the theme of their dreams and achieve a state of *lucid dreaming*. *...**and more »*

----------

